# اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط!



## اجمل طيف (30 ديسمبر 2011)

[

​ 


العــــرض الأول من أجــــــواءك للعطـــــــور​ 
كسرنا المعادلة وحطمنا الأسعار وساوينا الأمور ​ 
العرض الأول ​ 


​ 
اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك

 بسعر 350 ريال فقط

واحصل على 6 عطور من اختيارك وعلى ذوقك مجــــانـــاً ​ 
فرصتك للتجارة والمرابحة 
فرصه مذهلة لعشاق العطور (( عيش يومك وتمتع كل يوم بعطر عالمي جديد من أجواءك للعطور )) 
فرصة لمحبي الإهداء​ 

ملحوظة / 
للراغبين والراغبات في تسويق هذا العرض اسعار خاصة ... للاستفسار رسالة عبر الخاص 
 




بعض أنواع العطور التي يشملها العرض 

شوبارد .... ذا ون دولسي جابانا
​
ستيلا .... بلي جفنشي 
​
جادور... إيلي سالوران
​
قوتشي باي قوتشي... إيدلي
​
قوتشي فلور... جاسمين بلغري
​
قوتشي روش... فري استبل
​
بلاك إكس... ذا دانس جفنشي
​
سي إتش النسائي ... سي اتش الرجالي ​
كوكو شانيل... مس كوكو
​
شانص ... لي هوم
​
كرد الأبيض... بربري ذا بيت
​
كرد الأسود... بي دليشز
​
توم فورد بلاك اوركيدا... توم فورد وايت ... توم فورد توباك
​
ليدي مليون... بربري لندن
​
ون مليون... شانيل فايف 
​
جفنشي بلو... vip 212
​
جفنشي بلاي... دنهل فرش
​
ألين... رتشي رتشي
​
كرستال فرزاتشي... الشيخ
​
هوقو... اسكادا كلكشن
​
مونتال عود (( العود الأسود ))... نينا رتشي
​
سينما... لوف ان باريس
​
مس ديور... هبي كلنك
​
جفنشي دايمون... اسكادا مون
​
اللور سبورت رجالي ... اللور شانيل نسائي
​
ارسل / أرسلي طلبك في رساله وسنقوم بإرسال عطور أخرى مقترحة فلدينا قائمة تحوي 320 صنف من العطور
مع الضمان الكامل بجودة العطور من حيث الرائحة والتركيز وبالله التوفيق 
​ 



 للتواصل عبر الخآص 
 





العرض الثاني ولفترة محدودة



أي عطر بالعالم 100 مل


فقط 150 ريال


تشتري واحد 100 مل 
وتحصل على الثاني 100 مل ببلاااااش 
يعني تطلع الحبة 75 ريال أوفر لك بكثييير 
بعبوة فاخرة كبس تعبئة 
وكرتون وكيس فاخر جدا كما تراه في الصورة تماماً
والعطور من اختيارك
أكثر من 320 صنف بين يديك














نضمن لك 
التركيز والثبات والإنتشار


بعض أسماء العطور العالمية الموجودة لدينا 



شوبارد .... ذا ون دولسي جابانا
​
ستيلا .... بلي جفنشي 
​
جادور... إيلي سالوران
​
قوتشي باي قوتشي... إيدلي
​
قوتشي فلور... جاسمين بلغري
​
قوتشي روش... فري استبل
​
بلاك إكس... ذا دانس جفنشي
​
سي إتش النسائي ... سي اتش الرجالي ​
كوكو شانيل... مس كوكو
​
شانص ... لي هوم
​
كرد الأبيض... بربري ذا بيت
​
كرد الأسود... بي دليشز
​
توم فورد بلاك اوركيدا... توم فورد وايت ... توم فورد توباك
​
ليدي مليون... بربري لندن
​
ون مليون... شانيل فايف 
​
جفنشي بلو... vip 212
​
جفنشي بلاي... دنهل فرش
​
ألين... رتشي رتشي
​
كرستال فرزاتشي... الشيخ
​
هوقو... اسكادا كلكشن
​
مونتال عود (( العود الأسود ))... نينا رتشي
​
سينما... لوف ان باريس
​
مس ديور... هبي كلنك
​
جفنشي دايمون... اسكادا مون
​
اللور سبورت رجالي ... اللور شانيل نسائي​



تميز بين أصحابك


للطلب أو الأستفسار 

عبر الخآآآص

أجواءك للعطور



التوصيل مجانا لكافة أنحاء المملكة




للجملة أسعـــــــــــــــار خاصة جدا 
احتراما منا لأصحاب الماركات والشركات سنقوم بكتابة الرقم بدل الإسم على المنتج وذلك لتقارب الرائحة بين منتجاتنا خاصة في العطور العالمية 

​



​
العرض الثالث


إبدأ تجارتك بـ 350 ريال ولا تتردد ​ 
عرض خاص
مقابل 350 ريال  تحصل على عدد 12 عطر راقي في مستواه جميل في مظهره الخارجي
وسيكون ...كالتالي
3 حبات من عطر ليلتي (( بخاخ )) :​ 


​ 
عطر ليلتي
لا تعليق عن هذا العطر فهو يفرض نفسه في عالم العطور الجذابة ... رجالي ونسائي
و
3حبات من عطر حس العود (( بخاخ )):​ 


​ 
عطر حس العود
تركيبة أكثر من رائعة ويتميز بلمسة العود اللطيف جدا ويعشقه الكثير
و
3حبات من عطر مركاز(( بخاخ )):​ 



عطر مركاز
يتماشي مع اصحاب الذوق الخاص وهم الذي يعشقون البخور مع
الطيب فهو مميز جداً اذا وضع بعد الدخون (( العود الطبيعي ... جرب وانت الحكم))​ 
3 حبات من عطر (( أجمل عطر )) بخاخ​ 


​ 
أجمل عطر إسم على مسمى رجالي ونسائي في وقت واحد ريحته رهيبة ومغرية وملفته لكل الاذواق​ 
وجميع العطور من منتجات اجواءك للعطور
+
عينة مجانيه لكل صنف لتعطير العملاء
علماً بأن سعر العطر يباع بـ 65ريال
ولكم كامل الحرية بتخفيض الأسعار.
((أي من الممكن أن يباع العطر بـ 65 ريال والإثنين بـ100 ريال وفي هذه الحالة يكون ربحكم 100%)) 
والله الموفق ...​ 
جميع المنتجات بتركيــــــز عالي الجودة ​ 
أجواءك للعطور ... إسم تثق به في مجال العطور النادرة​يوجد خدمة توصيل




​

العرض الرابع ... جديد

 هذا العرض مميز جدا لمحبي البخور في المنازل والمكاتب 
وفرصة رائعة للراغبين في زيادة الربح السريع
النوع الأول : مبثوث أجواءك (( المعطر )) بدقة العود الكمبودي 
النوع الثاني : العود المعطر كسر من العود الكلمنتان براحته الجذابة التي تجعل الجميع يسأل عنها 

 







مبثوث أجواءك أو العود المعطر 
رائحة فريدة من نوعها تملئ أجواءك منزلك ... مكتبك بعبير يأخذك إلى جوهرة الذوق العربي الأصيل 
المنتج مجرب وبشهادة كثير من العملاء 
الآن اشتر أوقيه = 40 ريال 
3 أوقيات = 100 ريال 
الدرزن عدد 12 عبوة +
بسعر مغري جداً (( الرد عبر الخاص )) 
 
** لمن يرغب في زيارتنا 
شارع السويدي العام بعد بندة سلطانه بجانب البنك البريطاني ساب مقابل محلات على كيفك التجارية 
عروض أجواءك للعطور غيييييييييير 
​  انا مندوبه لهم .. اللي يبقى يطلب لايتردد
 حيآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكم


----------



## اجمل طيف (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

العرض الثاني ولفترة محدودة



أي عطر بالعالم 100 مل


فقط 150 ريال


تشتري واحد 100 مل 
وتحصل على الثاني 100 مل ببلاااااش 
يعني تطلع الحبة 75 ريال أوفر لك بكثييير 
بعبوة فاخرة كبس تعبئة 
وكرتون وكيس فاخر جدا كما تراه في الصورة تماماً
والعطور من اختيارك
أكثر من 320 صنف بين يديك


----------



## اجمل طيف (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

جميع المنتجات بتركيــــــز عالي الجودة


----------



## اجمل طيف (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

ماشاء الله بالتوفيق لكم


----------



## اجمل طيف (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

شكرآ على المرور

وحيآك الرحمن


----------



## اجمل طيف (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

مع الضمان الكامل بجودة العطور من حيث الرائحة والتركيز وبالله التوفيق


----------



## اجمل طيف (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

فرصتك للتجارة والمرابحة 
فرصه مذهلة لعشاق العطور (( عيش يومك وتمتع كل يوم بعطر عالمي جديد من أجواءك للعطور )) 
فرصة لمحبي الإهداء


----------



## اجمل طيف (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

أغلى العطور في العالم مجموعة كلايف كرستيان


لأننا من الموزعين لهذا المنتج ولدينا كميات كبيرة منه 
ناوين ننزل سعر 4 أنواع منهالاخضر والاسود والبني والذهبي سعة 100 مل لكل عبوة وفي كرتون مستقل بس العبوة والكرتون شغل مرتب وصورة الكرتون هي الموضحه أعلاه
السعر 350 ريال للمجموعة كاملة 
+ البني الجديد وبلاك أفغانو مجاناً


----------



## اجمل طيف (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: اشتر بطريقة ذكية 6 عطور عالمية مشهورة بعبوات خاصة من اختيارك((بسعر 350 ريال)) فقط*

أغلى العطور في العالم مجموعة كلايف كرستيان


لأننا من الموزعين لهذا المنتج ولدينا كميات كبيرة منه 
ناوين ننزل سعر 4 أنواع منهالاخضر والاسود والبني والذهبي سعة 100 مل لكل عبوة وفي كرتون مستقل بس العبوة والكرتون شغل مرتب وصورة الكرتون هي الموضحه أعلاه
السعر 350 ريال للمجموعة كاملة 
+ البني الجديد وبلاك أفغانو مجاناً


----------

